# Scarlett went in for her spay yesterday



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

The only point of this post is to share our experiences. Maybe this can help someone else who doesn't know what to expect - I know that I didn't! 

I had to drop Scarlett off at the vet yesterday morning at 8:30am. This was really hard for me! She has been to the vets a few times before and feels pretty comfortable there now, so she was alright being there. They put her on the "big" scale before I left, and that was her first time on that scale. She didn't care for the way it felt under her paws and kept running off lol But we got her weighed - my baby weighs 11 pounds already! 

Luckily, I had a few things to take care of that day, including visiting my mom and grandmother, so at least I could keep busy while she was gone. It was really strange not having her with me all of the time. We have only had her with us for a few months, but now I can't imagine not having her!

The vet told me that the operation would be finished by 1pm and that I could call to check up on her if I wanted to. So I gave them a call at a little passed 1 and they told me that she was finished her surgery an hour ago and everything went smoothly. This definitely set my mind at ease - I was so worried that something would happen to her while she was there. 

I went back to pick her up at 4pm. She was really groggy still, and all of her hair under her mouth was wet with drool. My poor baby  They gave me some papers with information about the spay, what to expect, and how long to keep her away from what activities. We then went straight home. Scarlett pretty much laid around and slept all night. The vet said that she could have a little food, but she didn't eat anything. 

Today she has had a bit more energy, but is still not quite her usual self. The wound still looks good and she has been great about not licking it or touching it. She has stayed by my side and slept most of the time today as well. 

So despite all of my many anxieties, things have gone really well so far! It is going to be hard to keep her from doing any running or jumping for the next little while, but we will deal with that when the time comes.


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm really pleased to hear it all went well with scarlet. Pippa is going in to get spayed on Monday . I have no Idea what to expect so it was nice to read your post. I'm expecting the hardest bit will be keeping her calm afterwards. Would love to hear how it all works out with you, maybe we can compare notes.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like things went smoothly. and yes once she starts feeling better it will for sure be hard to keep her still. enjoy some calm cuddles....we stayed on blankets on the floor with lady so that she didn't feel the need to jump up on the couch.


----------



## Miya (Apr 24, 2012)

My Sweety just had hers done on last Friday, and they had so many they didn't get to her til about 3:00 so they suggested she stay overnight so they could observe her recovery time. It was the longest night ever & I was up at the vet at 7am on Saturday morning with doggy treats, blankets, and new pillows in hand but to my surprise my BF Sweety came out jumping and tail wagging like nothing had ever happened. The incision was very clean and I was told that the stitches would dissolve on their own. She doesn't bother or lick it at all. All is well in SweetyPoo land!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its such a worry getting them spayed. Some bounce back pretty quickly, others like Millie were really knocked for six by it. Millie didn't wee or poo for 48 hrs afterwards, which was a huge worry, took her back to the vets twice. 

They do keep quite quiet because of the operation and they know there own limitations. We felt so sorry for Millie that we used to bring her up onto our bed in the mornings (something hubby had said was an absolute no, no!) Well she now often comes onto our bed, although goes to her own bed at night time.

We didn't use a vets collar. See picture below.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela was spayed last Friday. She did really well. Her surgery was at 1 pm, the doctor called me at 2:15 to tell me that she is waking up and that I should call around 4pm to check if I can pick her up that day or leave her there over night. She was well enough to be picked up the same day. She looked funny with the big cone on her head, but was really alert. We came home, she ate right away as she was really hungry, went outside to pee. The vet told me that I can remove the cone to give her a break, which I did, but then there was no way she'd let me put it back....and we didn't. She did fine without it. The wound looks really good, except there is a lump around the area of the incision for which I took her to the vet and they said it's quite common and it's the dead space between the skin and the muscle wall filled with serum; should resolve on it's own. They even aspirated some fluid to check for possible infection, but there was none.
I just thought I'd let you know about this , so if it happens in your dogs -don't worry! I did -I thought it might have been a hernia, but luckily it was not


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Kristen,

Stela is also 11 lb. She is miniature poodle/American cocker. What is Scarlett?
I thought she was on the small side, but I am not sure as she was adopted and we don't know anything about her parents.


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

I had Chloe spayed Monday morning. Because im a teacher and live alone, I left her there till Tuesday evening. She's totally normal but trying to keep her calm is so hard. How long should I keep doing this? Any advice ?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

avrildunseath said:


> I'm really pleased to hear it all went well with scarlet. Pippa is going in to get spayed on Monday . I have no Idea what to expect so it was nice to read your post. I'm expecting the hardest bit will be keeping her calm afterwards. Would love to hear how it all works out with you, maybe we can compare notes.


Thank you for posting. I will definitely post updates and I would love to hear how Pippa does as well 



lady amanda said:


> Sounds like things went smoothly. and yes once she starts feeling better it will for sure be hard to keep her still. enjoy some calm cuddles....we stayed on blankets on the floor with lady so that she didn't feel the need to jump up on the couch.


We have certainly had lots of cuddles, I had a couple of weeks off from work, so at least I can be home with her. We have done the same as you, and stayed on the floor so that she doesn't jump up, it seems to be working quite well.



Miya said:


> My Sweety just had hers done on last Friday, and they had so many they didn't get to her til about 3:00 so they suggested she stay overnight so they could observe her recovery time. It was the longest night ever & I was up at the vet at 7am on Saturday morning with doggy treats, blankets, and new pillows in hand but to my surprise my BF Sweety came out jumping and tail wagging like nothing had ever happened. The incision was very clean and I was told that the stitches would dissolve on their own. She doesn't bother or lick it at all. All is well in SweetyPoo land!


I'm glad to hear that things went well for Sweety, but that must have been an awfully long night for you! I am so glad that we didn't have to leave Scarlett over night.



MillieDog said:


> Its such a worry getting them spayed. Some bounce back pretty quickly, others like Millie were really knocked for six by it. Millie didn't wee or poo for 48 hrs afterwards, which was a huge worry, took her back to the vets twice.
> 
> They do keep quite quiet because of the operation and they know there own limitations. We felt so sorry for Millie that we used to bring her up onto our bed in the mornings (something hubby had said was an absolute no, no!) Well she now often comes onto our bed, although goes to her own bed at night time.
> 
> We didn't use a vets collar. See picture below.


You must have been really worried about Millie, I'm glad it all worked out in the end though. I agree with you that they know their limitations, it is when they are feeling better that it gets harder to keep them calm! I said something to my husband about having a little suit to put on her so that the incision wouldn't be exposed - he thought that I was using this as an excuse to put clothes on her (something he is not fond of!) I will have to show him this picture of Millie lol



Stela12 said:


> Stela was spayed last Friday. She did really well. Her surgery was at 1 pm, the doctor called me at 2:15 to tell me that she is waking up and that I should call around 4pm to check if I can pick her up that day or leave her there over night. She was well enough to be picked up the same day. She looked funny with the big cone on her head, but was really alert. We came home, she ate right away as she was really hungry, went outside to pee. The vet told me that I can remove the cone to give her a break, which I did, but then there was no way she'd let me put it back....and we didn't. She did fine without it. The wound looks really good, except there is a lump around the area of the incision for which I took her to the vet and they said it's quite common and it's the dead space between the skin and the muscle wall filled with serum; should resolve on it's own. They even aspirated some fluid to check for possible infection, but there was none.
> I just thought I'd let you know about this , so if it happens in your dogs -don't worry! I did -I thought it might have been a hernia, but luckily it was not


Thank you for sharing this! I am definitely the type that would worry about something like this, so I am glad to have this information. It sounds like Stela did really well, eating and everything right away. Scarlett still hasn't ate much, but she isn't a big eater normally. 



Stela12 said:


> Kristen,
> 
> Stela is also 11 lb. She is miniature poodle/American cocker. What is Scarlett?
> I thought she was on the small side, but I am not sure as she was adopted and we don't know anything about her parents.


I believe that our dogs are the same mix. I wasn't sure what to expect as to sizes - and reading here, there is quite a range. I don't think that Scarlett is going to get a whole lot bigger though. I have read a lot here that they don't grow much (if at all) passed about 8 months or so. Scarlett is over 6 months now, and isn't currently having a growth spurt, so I don't expect her to get much bigger.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a little update. 

Scarlett is still doing really well. I have checked the incision a few times a day and it is looking great. She has done some licking around the area to get that "stuff" off of her belly but she has been great about not licking the actual incision. We haven't had to put the cone on her at all. She is probably back to normal eating habits, she isn't a great eater all of the time. She has had no problems with her bathroom habits, but wants to stay outside and play, not come right back inside! She has a bit more energy now, but has been great about not jumping or getting too excited. I am so proud of my girl for being so great about everything, and can't wait until she is allowed to go for a nice big walk outside!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I had Bobby neutered last week and would wholeheartedly recommend the doggy baby-grow suits pictured above.

I bought one from the vets for Bobby and it has been a Godsend, so much better than the horrible cone he would have had to wear, stops him licking, is comfy and looks rather cute too


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> I had Bobby neutered last week and would wholeheartedly recommend the doggy baby-grow suits pictured above.
> 
> I bought one from the vets for Bobby and it has been a Godsend, so much better than the horrible cone he would have had to wear, stops him licking, is comfy and looks rather cute too


Thank you for the recommendation! I hope that Bobby is doing well after his operation.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Krysten,

How is Scarlett doing? How does her wound look? Hope all is well. Stela is completely recovered after ten days!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Stela12 said:


> Krysten,
> 
> How is Scarlett doing? How does her wound look? Hope all is well. Stela is completely recovered after ten days!


Thanks for checking up on her! She is doing great! The wound is healing nicely and is back to her energetic self. She still isn't allowed to go for walks or play much, which is really getting difficult for her but we are almost at 7 days. I'm glad to hear that Stela recovered so quickly!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY! glad to hear she is doing so well!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great news!


----------

